# Martin Luther King Jr. Day - January 19, 2015



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2015)

Tomorrow is Martin Luther King Jr. Day, a day to honor and remember him, his accomplishments and all he stood for.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 18, 2015)

Such a remarkable character in American history. He played an important role in the anti war in Viet Nam movement and I can remember thinking at the time that this guy had his hands full with the civil rights movement, but he was still able to oppose that nasty war. He was truly a man of peace. . . and then to die the way he did.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 19, 2015)

He was one of my heroes.


----------

